# Then and Now



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I can't believe the difference a year makes!

Nikon's first stack and movement, last fall (errr....sort of, backwards)










Nikon at one year


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

He is so gorgeous. I love him. 
His color is amazing!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree, I love his coloring! So handsome.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

he is stunning!!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

That first stack, Nikon knew what he wanted to be. Good looking!
Nice Pictures.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

i love that dark black mask and red coat....without a doubt one of best looking shepherds ive ever seen.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Nikon, so handsome! What a stunning young man! Glad Berlin and I got to meet him in person! Hope we'll see you guys again!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

OMG!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He is simply stunning.. no other words about it.. stunning.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous boy!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry I can't offer a critique, but I had to tell you yet again how much I adore Nikon.









He truly has been stunning since day one. It’s been fun watching him grow up to become such a handsome GSD.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I love that dog, and you are, as always, an amazing photographer


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I got some pics of him at his most recent show, last month. 12-18mo class, he was 13 months. Anyone care to critique? I know in the first stack he is posting a tad, and is also on ground that is sloping downward towards his front (this particular show has a nice secluded outdoor venue except that the ground is very uneven!). I think it shows his expression well though, I like his head in that pic. The second pic he is standing more correct in front, I believe during his critique so I am standing about 20 feet in front of him in the ring, hence the wagging tail!



















Now we are preparing for a 3-day, 6-show weekend next month!


----------



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

Im not a professional critiquer, so im not sure how my opinions would measure up against a judges, but I REALLY like his front legs and shoulder, very nice rich color, there seems to be a break in his topline but I like that its not as roached as a lot of backs you see, I like the slope of his croup. Looks like he will have a nice backend too once he grows into it a tad more. Overall, a VERY nice dog!









I looked at his pedigree and have to add that I think he outdoes both his parents conformationally.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you Hannibal! Yes his topline looks broken in the pics, that is one thing I don't like. It does that if he is over-stretched in the rear and/or posting too much in front. Here is a picture of how I usually stack him (level ground, still a tad posted but meh):

















I love his color and that he is not extreme in either roach or angulation. I really don't like a lot of angulation, not in any line and I'm seeing the German show lines looking more and more like the Americans, and even some of the working lines have quite a bit much for my taste. He is not perfect but overall I am extremely pleased, especially since he has out-performed my expectations in his work and training and that's what really matters to me.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lies

He is turning into a very Handsome young dog!!
Sorry I have been unable to view your pictures at work (flickr is blocked)








Good Luck with him


----------

